

Ask YC: Monetization on iPhone App Ad Networks? - nomad

Does anyone have experience with Pinch Media, AdMob, VideoEgg, etc? If so, how is it going? Can you point to your app?  I'm researching them for an upcoming iPhone App but can't find basic information like rates.
======
pxlpshr
Funny you ask, I integrated AdMob into our mobile site last night... it was
painless. We're also integrating it into our physical iphone app but that's
still a WIP. I don't have any statistics for you, we just started with AdMob.

I really like that they offer progressive loading with their .js system so
your app content loads first, then the ad will load. This is pretty important
to me so that Edge users don't suffer, and a quality customer experience is
prioritized above ads. I believe they track this metric as "fill rate" if I'm
not mistaken.

On 'story' pages, I can actually fit 3 ads pretty nicely but I credit this
more to the applications design which is heavy in text-content.

<http://m.breakkup.com>

I selected AdMob because their system seems to be the most robust for our
needs... I also like the empowerment campaign they are doing giving away $1m
to developers. I hope some of it trickles down to the bootstrappers. :)

Feel free to reach out, be happy to keep you posted about our results and
experience.

~~~
nomad
Appreciate your offer, would love to have a few people to compare notes with
on this. Right now working on getting our app through the door.

Like your idea - dangerous time consumer!

~~~
pxlpshr
We're in the same boat... submission process is killing me.

I wish we could have launched with some of our other iPhone products because
right now our company looks pretty riskque... we have a lot more planned
completely unrelated to the website I posted above.

what do you mean by dangerous time consumer? :)

~~~
nomad
I hear you, so much to do, so little time. That's why I said your app is
dangerous. People can easily sit there for a while going through the rumor
mill instead of coding:)

------
jdg
PinchMedia is super friendly and would be more than happy to talk to you. Send
them an e-mail (info@pinchmedia).

* Disclaimer: I just use their analytics package.

~~~
nomad
I do like their tone so I have written them. I just find it a bit
disappointing that these ad networks expect you to sign up without knowing
what the advertising rates are.

------
nomad
Seems like Video Egg and Pinch Media are meant for established high volume
traffic players. AdMob is more for true startups.

